# Pink Clothing Line so Expensive..



## LatteQueen (Dec 23, 2009)

*I was in VS this past weekend..and why is the Pink Clothing Line so dayum freakin' expensive? I love the hoodie jackets and some of those low rider yoga pants..but I am not going to pay that outrageous price..

I am going to have to wait after christmas for that great VS 75% off sale..I get paid 1/01 and guess what>???? lol
*


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 23, 2009)

People are willing to pay those prices, so they charge that much. Those clothes are SO comfortable, but I cannot afford them.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2009)

I actually really like them, too.. plus VS does have great sales


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought a PINK sparkle long sleeve henley like 2 weeks ago... for 32.50. I got the new semi annual sale catalog in the mail today and its....15.99 !! 

drats !!!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 23, 2009)

I love Pink stuff. The materials they use are always sooo soft. I would def shop online for VS stuff though, you can find the same clothing they have in store for cheaper prices online if you look through the sale/clearance sections. I love the Pink essential tanks and want to get some more colors after xmas too. And I want to order a pair of furry Pink slipper boots I seen on sale lol.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 23, 2009)

It doesn't seem too bad. It's like the average price for clothes here unfortunately.


----------



## _tiffany (Dec 25, 2009)

I usually buy their stuff on sale or with coupons.  I don't know why I think their clothes are so cute, but I do...although I refuse to pay full price.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the Pink line. I agree it can be a bit $$, but VS always has great sales or sends good coupons out for VS CC holders.


----------

